# Fusible termico quemado dentro de transformador



## Limbo (Mar 15, 2011)

Buenas,

Resulta que tenia un adaptador que ni encendia el led de encendido, hoy he comprobado el transformador y el primario se iba de rango en 200MΩ.
Al final desmonte el transformador (Para ser la primera vez ha salido bastante bien) y para mi sorpresa, dentro de la cinta aislante que protege el arrollado llevaba un componente que creo que es un fusible de temperatura porque lleva inscrito: Tt 125ºC 250V 2A.

La cuestion es que esta quemado y no sé si sera por causa de otro componente.. ¿Que hago? ¿Lo cambio y ya esta?

¿Sera que alguien intento poner una carga que consumiera mas intensidad de la que pudo soportar?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## gerardosoen (Mar 15, 2011)

Si en teroria ahorita tiene la bobina esta abierta por eso te esta dando esa resistencia conectando el fusible la impedancia deberia darte menos de 1000 ohms y funcionar sin problemas


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2011)

Exacto, puedes hacer un "Puente" en lugar del fusible y te debe de medir el primario del trafo. Inclusive puedes obviar ese fusible si se cuenta con las protecciones necesarias.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2011)

solo  luego de las pruebas(para comprobar que todavía sirve el trasformador) ,comprar el fusible térmico de idénticas características y lo reemplazas


----------



## Limbo (Mar 16, 2011)

> solo  luego de las pruebas(para comprobar que todavía sirve el trasformador)


¿Que pruebas tendria que hacer? 
Lo que he pensado es que si el fusible se quemo es porque algo no andaba bien ahi..


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Que pruebas tendria que hacer?
> Lo que he pensado es que si el fusible se quemo es porque algo no andaba bien ahi..



Se queman por un posible pico de tensión en el primario (Sobretensión) o una sobrecarga severa en el secundario. Si se ponen en corto el Primario/Secundario también explotaría el pequeño fusible. Si los bobinados no están en corto, no hay de que preocuparse.

Saludos!


----------



## zopilote (Mar 16, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Que pruebas tendria que hacer?
> Lo que he pensado es que si el fusible se quemo es porque algo no andaba bien ahi..


Revisa si tiene diodos para rectificación, esos suelen ponerse en corto y ocacionar que se funda el fusible de los adaptadores, para estar seguro puedes colocar un fusible en el secundario si no lo tuviera.


----------



## Limbo (Mar 17, 2011)

> Si se ponen en corto el Primario/Secundario también explotaría el  pequeño fusible. Si los bobinados no están en corto, no hay de que  preocuparse.


¿Como puedo saber si estan en corto o no? Yo mido en el primario conductividad y me da unos 200, pero segun donde este el corto va a seguir dandome un valor parecido a ese..¿me explico?


> Revisa si tiene diodos para rectificación, esos suelen ponerse en corto y ocacionar que se funda el fusible de los adaptadores


Comprobare si estan en buen estado.


> para estar seguro puedes colocar un fusible en el secundario si no lo tuviera.


No lleva nada, pero tiene 6 salidas.

Una preguntita, ¿el adhesivo ese que llevan que es? Porque despues de desmontarlo no se queda todo tan fijo como antes..

Graciias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2011)

Si el bobinado estuviese en corto directo, no marcase nada. 0Ohms. Bueno, puede ser que algunas espiras se hayan pelado y estén en corto, no va a pasar mucho, quizás un poco de calentamiento con carga y la eventual falla del bobinado entero.

Una lampara serie al trafo para las pruebas y verificar temps y olorcito a quemado.

Saludos!


----------



## Limbo (Mar 17, 2011)

> Una lampara serie al trafo para las pruebas y verificar temps y olorcito a quemado.


Pero si pongo esa lampara en serie al trafo ¿trabajara igual que sin ella? Me refiero a que si las mediciones que haga seran iguales a las que hiciera sin la lampara. 
Estoy pregunton  ¿Que temperaturas tengo que obtener en el primario si funciona bien? Otra cosa, el transformador lo tengo desmontado por completo, ¿las pruebas las hago con el nucleo en E y el secundario?¿O puedo hacerlas solo con el primario, sin nucleo ni nada?

Muchas gracias tacatomon.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2011)

tiene que estar armado el transformador para las pruebas


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2011)

Arma el trafo y has la serie con la lámpara. Tan sencillo como que si prende a full la lámpara: Tirar el trafo; Prende a medias la lámpara: Trafo moribundo; No prende la lámpara: Trafo OK. (Todas estas pruebas sin carga en el secundario) Olvídate de las Temps y el olor...

Un Buen trafo no tiene demasiado consumo en vacío. Hay sus excepciones pero no creo que sea tu caso.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2011)

limbo , recuerdo que a un señor conocido se le quemaron un par, eran de un cargador de destornillador electrico bosch.
y el trafo se veia como nuevo.

algunso fabricantes tienen una politica:
cualquier sobretemperatura y chau.........anda a comprarles otro.
aunque el trafo resista y mas.
prefieren eso a el riesgo de un incendio o lo que sea.

como te han dicho pudo haber sido una pavada.

y si encima decis que lo desarmaste un poco al bobinado hasta encontrar al fusible termico, pues vos veras como se ve el barniz de el trafo.

si fuese mio ni le pongo otro fusible trermico, lo armo directo y listo, acaso no han trabajado toda su vida con trafos comunes sin proteccion interna???

proba el aparatillo y listo, tenes para medir, asiq ue probalo un rato a ver si anda bien o da fallos y santo remedio y si tenes dudas ponele un fusible JUSTO de corriente externo .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2011)

en equipos de audio marca awia yo es cambiado ya unos cuantos de esos fusibles ,por alguna razon fallan ,a pesar de que el trafo esta bueno,


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> si fuese mio ni le pongo otro fusible trermico, lo armo directo y listo, acaso no han trabajado toda su vida con trafos comunes sin proteccion interna??



 Sabio, sabio Fernandob!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2011)

bueno eso mismo ago yo .lo cambio y pruebo,a lo sumo se quema de nuevo ,si se quema lo enbonino y si no se quema es proque estaba bien,''toco madera'' asta hoy dia no e encontrado trafos con fusibles termicos quemados,mas aun asta en los ventiladores,que tambien poseen uno los e cambiado y funcionan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> algunso fabricantes tienen una politica:
> cualquier sobretemperatura y chau.........anda a comprarles otro.
> aunque el trafo resista y mas.
> *prefieren eso a el riesgo de un incendio o lo que sea.*


  ...y es una excelente medida de seguridad: Un trafo nuevo cuesta mucho menos que una casa nueva. 



fernandob dijo:


> si fuese mio ni le pongo otro fusible trermico, lo armo directo y listo, acaso no han trabajado toda su vida con trafos comunes sin proteccion interna???


  
Y *esto*? ...la seguridad debe estar en todas partes!! Un cargador de baterías se deja trabajando sin supervisión....no le ponés el fusible y agarra fuego....PUUUFFFFFF!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 18, 2011)

ezevalla , vos trabajas siempre y solo con trafos con fusible termico interno ?? 
ademas, lee el final final de todo el texto .


pero ya que mencionas ese tema y el tema de lso transformadores les comentare algo que siempre les digo a misa clientes como electricista cuando me preguntan acerca de un incendio o la posibilidad de el en el hogar:
** ¿¿ cuando usas un trafo no lo abris ezevalla para ver si tiene fusible termico o no o que es .. o si ?? , en realidad seria mas sano (creo q) que sea electronico .

pero al asunto:

en el hogar hay 2 tipos de lugares para enchufar algo (transformadores, zapatillas, etc) 
*1 -- el lugar inseguro y feo:*
que es atras de sillones, cortinas, atras o pegado a la cama , etc.
por que ?? 
por qu efuego siempre podes tener, años reparando electrodomesticos me muestran que siempre por UN MAL CONTACTO que deriva en calentamiento y chispas y no siempre eso es un corto que haga saltar la termica.
si ese trafo o enchufe esta pegado al cubrecamas o a la sabana de la cama, o al volado de el sillon, o a la cortina .
tenemso la dupla fatal:
*leña + fuego*

*2 -- el lugar seguro :*
es una pared que no tenga nada que agarre fuego al lado, en el living, en un dormitorio que no tenga la cama al lado , etc.
es solo una cuestion de distribucion , y si hace falta lalmen al electricista  y que les haga prolijo una extension de enchufes.

fuego podes tener siempre, el tema es que no haya leña cerca.
fijate que hay cosas que da la experiencia, yo de mis años trabajando JAMAS dejo en mi casa por la noche un ventilador de pie encendido auqnue el verano sea mortal.
y los cargadores de celulares siempre terminan en el piso en el living a la noche cargandose, puede explotar hasta el celular que no pasara mas que tener que limpiar el piso a la mañana siguiente .



y volviendo a transformadores: he sacado de dicroicas quemados muchisimos, mas que muchisimos, se recalientan y se cocinan , pero no se si agarran fuego, supongamos que si un poco , como sabe el usuario final si ese trafo o aquel otro fue diseñado con o sin tal proteccion ??? 
yo si soy limbo hago lo que dije:
lo arreglo para mi y listo , no me pongo a buscar un fusible termico que se que fallara, lo uso yo para mi , como siempre use los transformadores, desde hace 30 años.

fijate que esto no es del tema de seguridad PARA NOSOTROS , mas que nada lo es para el cliente que no sabe.
si yo pienso en la seguridad para mi de mis circuitos como tecnico , pues tengo que usar gabinetes ignifugos y poner fusibles adecuados.
y por adecuados significa no poner un fusible mas o menso sino que probarlo quemando un par y viendo que el trafo resiste.
levanten la mano quien lo hace ??

ponete a mirar tu casa ezevalla y fijate si cada cosa que tenes enchufada en ella la has comprobado a ver si tiene protecciones de ese tipo .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ponete a mirar tu casa ezevalla y fijate si cada cosa que tenes enchufada en ella la has comprobado a ver si tiene protecciones de ese tipo .


Sabés que si he comprobado (bué...mas o menos....por que no dá para desarmar el trafo completo ) a las que tienen trafo y están siempre enchufadas - excepto el maldito portero eléctrico que no tiene fusible térmico :enfadado: :enfadado:...el problema es que ahora la gran mayoría - por no decir todas - son SMPS, y a esas directamente le vuela el rectificador de línea y/o los capacitores  ....y otra protección no tienen, excepto el fusible .

Hace como seis años, con un viento muy fuerte se cortó el neutro de la calle  y como tengo trifásica, la mayoría de lo que estaba enchufado (bastante poco, por suerte) palmó mal, pero del trafo del teléfono inalábrico me salvó el fusible térmico...por que es seguro que agarraba fuego...y la pared quedó manchada de negro donde estaba enchufado  ...pero al saltar el fusible térmico...PSSSSS...ahí quedó...

PD: Los arreglos los pagó la compañía de electricidad, por que la culpa era de ellos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 18, 2011)

trifasica en tu casa ??
caseron tendras.

si tenes las cargas distribuidas lo unico que te serviria son esos aparatillos que se venden "protector de subidas y bajadas de tension) .
uno para cada fase , ya que la falta de neutro te hara que en alguna fase tengas mas de 220v y en otra menos .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> trifasica en tu casa ??
> caseron tendras.


  No es pa tanto! Es que está prevista para los aires acondicionados (que por fortuna estaban desconectados por que fué al principio de la primavera ) y acá hace muuuuucho calor en verano...y con trifásica me ahorro unos cuantos pesos cuando se usan en verano.



fernandob dijo:


> si tenes las cargas distribuidas lo unico que te serviria son esos aparatillos que se venden "protector de subidas y bajadas de tension) .
> uno para cada fase , ya que la falta de neutro te hara que en alguna fase tengas mas de 220v y en otra menos .


Bue...distribuidas distribuidas...mas o menos, y cuando se saltó el neutro llegué a medir 315v en la línea de la heladera ...pero esa tenía el protector que comentás, que cortó y luego se quemó


----------



## Limbo (Mar 19, 2011)

En resumen: O vigilo con las sobrecargas o le cambio el fusible..
La verdad es que si hubiera sido po rmi lo hubiese montando de nuevo sin el fusible y listos, pero ya que lo tengo abierto ¿Porque no aprender un poco sobre transformadores? (La verdad es que nunca me habian interesado)

Otra cosilla sobre estos fusibles, ¿se queman por la temperatura exterior o mas bien cortan por la intensidad como los normales?

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> La verdad es que si hubiera sido po rmi lo hubiese montando de nuevo sin el fusible y listos, *pero ya que lo tengo abierto ¿Porque no aprender un poco sobre transformadores?* (La verdad es que nunca me habian interesado)


   



Limbo dijo:


> Otra cosilla sobre estos fusibles, ¿se queman por la temperatura exterior o mas bien cortan por la intensidad como los normales?


Ni por la primera...ni por la segunda. Estos fusible cortan por la temperatura INTERNA del bobinado del trafo, que es la que te dice que tan caliente está


----------

